# RF Punch P400x4 - Pitfalls?



## sskloss (May 18, 2015)

I have a new P400x4 (in June) that has somewhat wiggly RCA jacks. They still make contact to where the signal path isn't interrupted, however I feel it is a matter of time before it becomes an issue.

I would like to remove the cover and resolder all connections for the jack to the board and also where the ground 'barrel' meets the jack housing. My old Punch 45HD came loose this way and a solid soldering job did the trick.

Is there anything I should watch out for when opening the amp? I have repaired numerous other amps in the past, but you never know what to expect. I cannot find any write-ups online about it, so I am a little over cautious. I will probably be short on time and a heads up would ward off any careless mistakes.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

